# looking for a guy called (luis) about a costom built circuit box that works alongside a turbo timer



## vdubrice (Jan 18, 2011)

not really shure how to see or read my messeges im new to vw vortex but if (luis) finds me please message me i need that box if its real


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Doesn't Mike make those as well?


----------



## vdubrice (Jan 18, 2011)

i have no idea i was serching google for wiring diags for my mk3 and came accros this t timer install video and in the video he said a guy by that name made those. he also gave a link but the link was dead. he also said he was on vw vortex.
and by the way im so new to this awesome site of witch i never knew existed till lately so i have no friends on here nor do i realy know how to work it verry well it took me long enough to figure this part out. i think im doing it right?


----------



## vdubrice (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks for answering to let me know this site is alive!!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Welcome aboard.

There are so many forums on this site that you could get lost. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?3-Golf-III-amp-Jetta-III

^ MK3 forums.

Hope this helps.

Any questions, just PM me.


----------



## JoJosTrouble (Jun 12, 2006)

bump, we're lookin for him too...


----------

